# Tonka and Karen



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka - 9 month old Samoyed, Male-more pics!*

Tonka went in the hard plastic swimming pool we bought him yesterday for $8 at Meijer and he had a blast-boy was he exhausted!!!
Smooch was not interested!!!

Here are some pics of Tonka Ken took 2 days ago in our Family Room.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw, I was looking forward to that picture!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's soooooo handsome!!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh Karen, what a handsome pup! Please keep posting those pictures!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love Sammies and yrs is gorgeous!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

THANK YOU!!

the proud Mommy!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tonka is soooo beautiful. Is it hard to keep those white coats so snowy and clean? Yours always look so nice. I've gotten pretty interested in the breed bc of Snobear over the years. My friend Patty just got one, and he is the first real life sammie I 've had a chance to play with- love them.

Here's Patty's new friend Sky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your friends, Sammie*

Your friends Sammie is just gorgeous! Where did she get him?

Thank you for the compliments on my Snobear, we just loved him so!!

They are a wonderful breed, they love children and people-they are herders.
They DO SHED-It really doesn't bother me. If you wear dark clothes just keep lint brushes handy.

As far as keeping them clean and white, we have Smooch and Tonka groomed every 3 months and our dogs do play in the yard, but don't get into digging, or the mud. 

Ken and I also belong to the Samoyed Rescue in Illinois-we go to their picnics, etc.

I'm sending you the link to the Sam rescues, in case you're ever interested in looking there for a Sammy:

http://www.samoyed.org/rescue_org.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Trying the Pool Video again!

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=Karen_digging_in_the_pool.flv


----------



## Mseits (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tonka ---*

Karen, he's beautiful! how do you keep him so snowy white?? Marilynn


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tonka is too cute in his little pool. Cant wait to see him in the big pool.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I adore that cute little face!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Tonka is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Yesterday Tonka was in the big pool by accident-he was swimming, but we pulled him out!!


----------

